Ask HN: If net neutrality gets repealed, what could this mean for Bitcoin? - i_call_solo
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Honestly, it could mean some really bad things. But as another comment pointed
out, they'd need a financial incentive to counteract the bad press. And oh
would there be bad press.

------
wmf
Nothing, because ISPs don't care about Bitcoin. They neither profit from it
nor incur any noticeable costs.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
They could be paid by parties that don't like Bitcoin, though...

~~~
wmf
I don't think that makes sense either for ISPs or for the third party. ISPs
are evil, but they're not cackling supervillain evil.

